# Anyone good with rabbits?



## Slightlyconfused (17 March 2016)

One of ours keeps getting mouth ulcers, just round the corners of his lips, he has runny eyes and isn't cleaning his but very well and also has the walking mites. 

Back to vets in a bit but was wondering if anyone else has any suggestions as it's the third time this has happened in the last six months.


----------



## stencilface (17 March 2016)

From my experience with dwarf lop ears, many of them are really not well bred and suffer alot with health problems. I stopped getting rabbits as a kid as it seemed all those I had were just born to die really!

Sorry, thats not much help, but I think depending on where you got the bunny from and its type you can be fighting a losing battle


----------



## JasonW (17 March 2016)

Lots of tips here http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?186234-Mouth-ulcer hope it helps


----------



## Slightlyconfused (17 March 2016)

Thank you. He was a rehome from a family member as he had lost his.bonded mate and the kids had the pup and didn't want another rabbit. We have a few rehome but they are all healthy. 

Our oldest at the moment is eight and she is still going strong. All lops. 

If my vets aren't helpful tonight I have found a bunny specialist that we can go see. 

It's a shame as he is a lovely rabbit. Got a nice personality about him


----------



## webble (17 March 2016)

JasonW said:



			Lots of tips here http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?186234-Mouth-ulcer hope it helps
		
Click to expand...

Jane and Liz (Hugos there) have some very good suggestions to discuss with your vet both are VERY knowledgeable and the Marie Jane refers to is one of the top UK rabbit vets. Hope you get sorted


----------

